# Pepper Running Back And Forth At Bottom of Cage



## wjosephson (Feb 21, 2014)

Every so often my female Cockatiel Pepper runs back and forth at the bottom of her cage, squawking loudly at the same time. Is she stressed? Is she trying to tell me something (like I want out?)


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I think she just wants out  Jaid does this too


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

My mom's little guy, Mo, runs back and forth at the bottom of his cage quite often, but instead of squawking, he is saying "Get your groove on!", over and over. I would say that when he was dancing, and he picked up on it rather quickly. 

I always took it to be him dancing, and so does mom. Maybe he is wanting out then?


----------



## Formlesslight (Dec 16, 2013)

My birds pace at the bottom of the cage when they really want out. The pacing speed picks up and the chirps get more urgent when they see me getting a treat out for them and I hadn't opened the cage doors yet.


----------



## ~Drini~ (Nov 16, 2013)

Mine occasionally do this too, but they do it while staring at something that isn't really there. It's kinda odd, because they look really interested in some thing that I cannot see!

But normally it should mean that they want out.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

When they do that,it means Mommy, I am bored,cant you see !!! I want out!!!NOW!!!!
X x


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes, mine do that too, lol. When they want out.


----------

